# مطلوب مساعدة من مهندسين التخطيط في الهندسة الصناعية



## رولا ماهر (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم،
تحية طيبة, ارجو من حضراتكم المساعدة، انا مهندسة تخطيط مدني استعمل برنامج بريمافيرا للتخطيط للمشاريع الانشائية.
الان اواجه مشكلة وهي التخطيط لشركة انتاج كيبلات. هل هناك احد يعمل في هذا المجال؟
هل هناك برامج معينة للتخطيط في الهندسة الصناعية ؟ هل هناك اي مساعدة تستطيعون تقديمها؟
شكرا


----------



## اياد ياسين (7 فبراير 2012)

هل تقصدين مصنع كيبلات ؟؟
ليس لدي فكرة كبيرة عن البرنامح لاني قد بدأت التعلم عليه من يومين

ولكن لدي بعض المعلومات عن الكيبلات ومصانع الكيبلات بشكل لا بأس به


----------



## رولا ماهر (8 فبراير 2012)

م. اياد شكرا على الرد.
نعم اقصد مصنع كيبلات!! هل لديك فكرة عن كيفية التخطيط للكيبلات؟ هل هناك معلومات بامكاني الاستفادة منها ؟؟


----------



## اياد ياسين (9 فبراير 2012)

م. رولا ماهر عفوا 
بالحقيقة لقد تدربت في مصنع كابيلات (Low Voltage ) وجلست مع مهندس التخطيط عدة مرات وفهمت الفكرة بشكل عام 
مصانع الكيبلات تستخدم طريقتان في التصنيع ( make to order & make to stock )
يتم استخدام ( make to stock ) بناءا على القياسات المتعارف عليها ( Stander numbers ) 
في حالة ان المصنع جديد فيتم عمل دراسة للسوق و حساب الكميات التي يتوجب انتاجها بالاحجام والقياسات الثابتة اما من خلال خبرة الشخص الذي سيقوم بالتخطيط اذا كان قد عمل في مصانع كيبلات مسبقا
او من خلال تحليل السوق باستخدام survey وهذه الطريقة تحتاج الى وقت.
عند معرفة الكميات ال Stander يتم وضع خطة زمنية Schedule لتصنيع هذه الارقام ووقعها في المخازن ..
ويتم حساب الكميات المحتاجة خلال 6 شهور كي يتم طلب ال Raw Materials لانها تحتاج الى وقت للوصل 
ثم يعطى امر للبدء بالتصنيع .... خلال عمليات التصنيع تأتي طلبات خاصة Special وهذا ما يسمى ب ال Stock to order عندها يتم النظر الى المكائن التي تقوم بالعمل وحساب الوقت اللازم لانهاء الطلبية فمثلا قد تحتاج هذه الطلبية الى اسبوع حتى تكون جاهزة نضيف 20-30 % الى هذا الوقت تحسبا لحصول امر طارئ فتصبح عملية الانتاج تحتاج الى 9 ايام ثم ننظر الى المكائن وماذا تقوم بعمل فمثلا تكون مكائن السحب حاليا تقوم بسحب النحاس ب cross section معين وتحتاج الى يومين الى انهاء الاسحب على سبيل المثال فنقوم باضافة يومين الى 9 ايام وهكذا ... ويتم الانتباه الى انه قد نستفيد من Work in process الخاصة بالارقام الخاصة فهذا يقلل عملية الانتاج وهكذا ..... 
هذا بالنسبة الى تخطيط عملايت الانتاج ...
وهناك تخطيط لمبيعات والمشتريات بناءا على عمليات الانتاج ... فالانتاج مرتبط بكمية المبيعات والمشتريات مرتبطة بكمية الانتاج ويجب الانتباه جدا الى المخزون وهذه نقطة جدا مهما المخزون ...
ايضا هناك تخطيط لعمليات الصيانة خصوصا اذا كان هناك مكائن تحتاج الى ايقاف فمهندس التخطيط هو من يعطي الفترات التي يسمح بها ايقاف المكائن لمهندسي الصيانة ...
وهذه الاجابة عامة واي تعمق في الموضوع انا جاهز 
ارجو من الله اني لم اخطأ وان تكون مفيدة ....


----------



## اياد ياسين (9 فبراير 2012)

اسف ..
i mean make to order not stock to order


----------

